# Where to buy?



## OverlordPotato (May 7, 2017)

Hello!

I'm fairly new to the soap making scene so I am not sure where to even start in finding a supplier for butters, oils, lye, etc. I've done a little research into a few companies, but the reviews from customers has made me very weary. 

Where do you shop for materials?


----------



## Nevada (May 7, 2017)

Welcome.
BrambleBerry and wholesalesuppliesplus.
Try to get coconut oil and lard locally.


----------



## shunt2011 (May 7, 2017)

You can get lard, coconut, olive and castor oil  at Walmart.  If you have a Big Lots they also have coconut.  Otherwise any reputable soapmaking company.  Just check around for who has the best prices with shipping to you.  Welcome!!!


----------



## navigator9 (May 7, 2017)

I get olive oil at Costco, I buy 50lb. pails of coconut and PKO flakes from https://soaperschoice.com/  They do have smaller amounts, too. Good prices, very reliable, fast shipping. Probably more economical for large amounts, though.


----------



## dixiedragon (May 7, 2017)

Where are you located?

Brambleberry has a great kit for beginners - the Natural Soap kit. It includes a mold, a scale, ingredients, lye, goggles - all you provide is water and a stick blender and a bowl.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (May 7, 2017)

navigator9 said:


> i get olive oil at costco, i buy 50lb. Pails of coconut and pko flakes from https://soaperschoice.com/  they do have smaller amounts, too. Good prices, very reliable, fast shipping. Probably more economical for large amounts, though.


ditto  ^^^^^ I get my pomace olive oil, castor oil, palm oil, butters from soapers choice also. For smaller 8 oz or 16 oz bottles of specialty oils like Almond, Avocado, Borage, Flaxseed, Sesame, Hemp, etc. -- Spectrum Brand at the grocery store or health food store.

LYE

UK
https://mistralni.co.uk/collections/alkalis

AL
http://www.dudadiesel.com/search.php?query=%2Bsodium+%2Bhydroxide

NY    
www.thelyeguy.com

CALIFORNIA
www.essentialsbycatalina.com

RJ SOAPER'S SUPPLY
http://www.soaperssupplies.com/store/lye-sodium-hydroxide

ILLINOIS    
http://www.boyercorporation.com/

INDIANA
http://www.the-soap-dish.com/caustics.htm

OHIO
http://www.bulkapothecary.com

FLORIDA
http://www.camdengrey.com

WA
http://www.brambleberry.com/

TX -- Deleted a Soapy Sailor


----------



## Susie (May 7, 2017)

Zany_in_CO said:


> TX
> http://www.asoapysailor.com/index.html




This is not coming up as a valid link for me.


----------



## dibbles (May 7, 2017)

Also, if you have access to Costco, I just saw the one where I shop has started carrying 1 gal. pails of coconut oil. I get my olive oil and avocado oil there as well.


----------



## Relle (May 7, 2017)

Where in the world are you ? that will help people to give you suggestions or you can go through the Shopping Recommendations posts and have a look.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (May 7, 2017)

Susie said:


> This is not coming up as a valid link for me.


It didn't work for me either, Susie. I deleted it. Thanks for the head's up. :wave:


----------



## Sharryn (May 8, 2017)

But be aware that Brambleberry is S L O W at getting orders out to you.  So if you're in a hurry for something you may want to try elsewhere.


----------



## drunkonlife (May 8, 2017)

I'm new too but I got the majority of my stuff at BulkApothecary.  Brambleberry is slow....


----------



## soaperwoman (May 8, 2017)

I'm an amazon girl. You can find the best prices and delivered to your door, come on. You still need to do research though to make sure you get the best products for the money.


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2017)

Costco for CO, OO, AO. Butters from ED. NaOH from ED but awaiting a supply from NG.


----------

